# HR20 Recalled!!!! (Mod Edit: There is no recall)



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

I just received an e-mail from BeachAudio.com that DirecTV has recalled all currently unshipped HR20's due to major issues experienced by the current userbase. BestBuy.com has also removed the HR20 from their website and indicated it is "Coming Soon"

The new expected date from DirecTV is tentatively the first week in October.

Hurry up and wait! Better to wait and get it right, I guess.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

I got the same email. I wonder if this is also affecting Value Electronics. Here is the email for those who haven't gotten it.

Dear Customer,

After inquiring this morning with our distributor about a confirmed ship date for the HR20 unit, a representative from DirecTV contacted usadvising us on the current ship status of the HR20's we have in stock. Rather than giving us the green light on shipping the units for their arrival on the previously scheduled release date of Sept.13th, we were advised of a significant software upgrade issue that has been widely reported in the units from the first production run of the HR20's. Because so many of the units currently in service are affected by this issue, DirecTV has ordered a recall of all the current HR20 units nationwide that still remain un-purchased by consumers to avoid the overwhelming need for installation technicians to make in home visits to replace the faulty units due to the significant software issue which exists in them. While this is clearly not good news for you, the waiting customer, please understand this recall is on the order of DirecTV & is an effort to avoid thousands of angry customers who would inevitably receive a defective unit if the pieces currently in stock were to ship as planned, or if purchased exclusively through local retailers. We have been advised that all current units nationwide are affected with this glitch & will have to be replaced for proper operation. DirecTV has given us a new tentative release time frame of the first week in October for the new units to be arriving at our warehouses & ready to ship. This is only an estimate & has not been confirmed as a guaranteed arrival date. Once we have a confirmed date for these units, we will email you to advise of the release. Please contact us at Beach Audio if you wish to cancel your order, or if you would like to keep your current order on back-order status & await the arrival of the new units. **Orders that have been placed via Amazon.com are subject to a 30 day expiration time frame. Please contact us if your order may be in danger of expiring & you wish to keep your backorder in good standing.** As information regarding this issue is given to us, we will keep customers with current back orders advised via email immediately. If you have any further questions or concerns, or if you wish to cancel your order at any time, please feel free to email or call our offices during regular business hours, Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm PST, at the number below. We sincerely apologize for this delay & appreciate your understanding in the matter. 
-- Regards, Gabby K
Customer Service Manager
Beach Audio, Inc.
www.beachaudio.com
(877) 804-0495 orders(310) 601-1854 fax


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

wirelessbk said:


> I just received an e-mail from BeachAudio.com that DirecTV has recalled all currently unshipped HR20's due to major issues experienced by the current userbase. BestBuy.com has also removed the HR20 from their website and indicated it is "Coming Soon"
> 
> The new expected date from DirecTV is tentatively the first week in October.
> 
> Hurry up and wait! Better to wait and get it right, I guess.


Guess I'm part of the Release Candidate 2 group now?


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

I posted this in the Installation Tracking Forum but I thought it was important enough to post here as well.

I just received this e-mail from BeachAudio.com, the Internet Retailer I purchased my HR 20 from:

_Dear Customer,

After inquiring this morning with our distributor about a confirmed ship
date for the HR20 unit, a representative from DirecTV contacted us
advising us on the current ship status of the HR20's we have in stock.
Rather than giving us the green light on shipping the units for their
arrival on the previously scheduled release date of Sept.13th, we were
advised of a significant software upgrade issue that has been widely
reported in the units from the first production run of the HR20's.
Because so many of the units currently in service are affected by this
issue, DirecTV has ordered a recall of all the current HR20 units
nationwide that still remain un-purchased by consumers to avoid the
overwhelming need for installation technicians to make in home visits to
replace the faulty units due to the significant software issue which
exists in them.

While this is clearly not good news for you, the waiting customer,
please understand this recall is on the order of DirecTV & is an effort
to avoid thousands of angry customers who would inevitably receive a
defective unit if the pieces currently in stock were to ship as planned,
or if purchased exclusively through local retailers. We have been
advised that all current units nationwide are affected with this glitch
& will have to be replaced for proper operation.

DirecTV has given us a new tentative release time frame of the first
week in October for the new units to be arriving at our warehouses &
ready to ship. This is only an estimate & has not been confirmed as a
guaranteed arrival date. Once we have a confirmed date for these units,
we will email you to advise of the release.

Please contact us at Beach Audio if you wish to cancel your order, or if
you would like to keep your current order on back-order status & await
the arrival of the new units. **Orders that have been placed via
Amazon.com are subject to a 30 day expiration time frame. Please contact
us if your order may be in danger of expiring & you wish to keep your
backorder in good standing.**

As information regarding this issue is given to us, we will keep
customers with current back orders advised via email immediately. If you
have any further questions or concerns, or if you wish to cancel your
order at any time, please feel free to email or call our offices during
regular business hours, Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm PST, at the number below.

We sincerely apologize for this delay & appreciate your understanding in
the matter._

Everyone that is currently using the HR20, welcome to the DirecTV beta program.

I just hope they can get it worked out in a timely fashion. They are estimating availability for the *first week in October*.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

wirelessbk said:


> I posted this in the Installation Tracking Forum but I thought it was important enough to post here as well.
> 
> I just received this e-mail from BeachAudio.com, the Internet Retailer I purchased my HR 20 from:
> 
> ...


Let's try to keep this thread as the main one maybe? I've already seen 2 additional threads about this.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope Directv will replace the ones that already have been installed since it is a "lease".


----------



## Chimpo414 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just got the same email myself. CRAP!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Best Buy has taken them down and now says coming soon!!!


----------



## mrpither (Dec 16, 2004)

earl?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mrpither said:


> earl?


I second that 

Those of us that currently have the HR20 don't have to send these back to D* do we? I'm guessing this is only software and not hardware related?


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

er... ok.. so if we have an HD install appt next weekend, will they give us the HR10-250 at least?


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

I had gotten a call from Best Buy this morning saying the drop-shipped demo units were in, and that one had my name on it, but I expect now that they'll say they need to be sent back. I guess my dilema (detailed in the "I need an opinion" thread) is put on hold for now. By the time they resolve this issue, maybe OTA tuners will be working.

-- robert


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earlllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

Slyster said:


> er... ok.. so if we have an HD install appt next weekend, will they give us the HR10-250 at least?


Good question, I have an installation scheduled for next week as well. Not sure what to do. About time to sit on hold with D* CSR, again.


----------



## UrbanDad (Aug 29, 2006)

So, mine came in today (9/11) from Best Buy. When I plugged it in, it did a 20 minute download of new software - I am sure this is not the fix they are talking about.

But what now? Do we return them? I guess just wait.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Its still showing on Robert's site and has not been taken down.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont understand if its software, upgrade them right?


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

hey sholtis, I am getting installed this thursday, is there anyproblems (stuttering video) on cleveland locals, I remember us talking about this, but I dont remember what you said, if you could p.m. me so I dont hijack this thread thanks!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> I dont understand if its software, upgrade them right?


Yes, but with all the audio drop outs and total system lock ups many have been experiencing it probably doesn't make sense to make it widely available until a majority of the outstanding issues have been fixed. I just hope that it is soon.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Robert got the go ahead from Directv to ship out one day early though, dosent make much sense does it?


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

this is the SECOND Time I have sold my HDtivo, and bought it back from that person because Directv Changes their mind at the last second. maybe its my fault and I should stop ordering this stupid thing!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

UrbanDad said:


> So, mine came in today (9/11) from Best Buy. When I plugged it in, it did a 20 minute download of new software - I am sure this is not the fix they are talking about.
> 
> But what now? Do we return them? I guess just wait until Best Buy sends an e-mail?


I bit the bullet myself and bought one from Best Buy and installed it today, So far its working good. I bought it because I cant wait  and I figured I could price match it and get $100 back when it went nationwide, I have 30 days to do so BUT now it looks like It will be past the 30 days when they are released 

So

I will Exchange mine when New units come in, I will just says its defective (which according to Directv it is) 
If its getting close to the 30th day I will get get a refund and repurchase it when its re-released.

Bummer


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

The e-mail I received did not indicate that these are hardware issues but more likely software issues. We will have to wait and see if Earl can provide any additional communications from D* that can shed some additional light on these issues, beyond what everyone has already reported here.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl or robert arent say anything yet, hopefully they are trying to straighten this out, (they both are reported online by their icons, they could be wrong though)


----------



## kennedyj (Jul 24, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> I dont understand if its software, upgrade them right?


The letter says:



> We have been advised that all current units nationwide are affected with this glitch & will have to be replaced for proper operation.


The problem may NOT be fixable via a software update. This makes it sound like faulty hardware.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok guys i'm going to close this thread until Earl can confirm or deny it. Please don't start any new ones. He can update and reopen this one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... umm... gotta love the cookies on the site..
Or I just had a computer logged in somewhere.

I will send an email or two to find out what is going on.
I probably won't hear anything till tomorrow morning though.

As it is my Wife's birthday today, and I really shouldn't be here on the computer...

Hopefully by morning we will have this straightended out.

Earl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... here is the deal.
I went into my Outlook to send my email... and guess what, I already had an email waiting for me... (I told you they read the forums).

1) Best Buy is basically "out of stock"... basically they have gone below their threshold for the Best Buy.com the instore stock numbers to guarantee in store stock.

2) DirecTV and PACE are still producing the unit, and in fact have increase the production rate to meet the demand.

3) No explanation of why BeachAudio would send the letter that they did...

*THERE IS NO RECALL OF THE HR20-700*
Period. With a capital P

I can't say it any straighter fashion then this.

Thank you to those that have posted the letter you received.
I can guarantee you that in the morning, that someone from DirecTV will be contacting BeachAudio to find what prompted that email.

I'll let you know when I find out more.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

yeEEEAAAA!!!!! ,okay goodnight, happy bday to MRS.B


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OH NO.. I just heard all of Directv's satellites got wiped out by a huge asteroid! Will be months before they can launch new ones!

Here's the letter!

_"OH NO.. Our satellites got wiped out by a huge asteroid! Will be months before we can launch new ones!"_


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Slyster said:


> OH NO.. I just heard all of Directv's satellites got wiped out by a huge asteroid! Will be months before they can launch new ones!


if you copy and paste your email you got, I would believe anything :lol: I need sleep, I am on edge from a 75 hour work week! and trying to get this HR20 ordered before Robert closed for the day today!


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry for the "Sky is Falling" thread, but this whole ordeal of getting HD installed with locals (OTA not possible for me) has been very frustrating. Once the e-mail came in, I wanted to make sure everyone was aware.

Earl, thanks for setting the record straight so quickly.

BTW, I hope you and your wife can enjoy her B-Day. You definitely spend enough time with us.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wirelessbk said:


> Sorry for the "Sky is Falling" thread, but this whole ordeal of getting HD installed with locals (OTA not possible for me) has been very frustrating. Once the e-mail came in, I wanted to make sure everyone was aware.
> 
> Earl, thanks for setting the record straight so quickly.
> 
> BTW, I hope you and your wife can enjoy her B-Day. You definitely spend enough time with us.


Not a problem... that is what the forums or for... for getting answers to your questions.... We should have some more details tomorrow.

Earl


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

My email from beach said the HR20 was on back order. Nothing about recal. Just thought it was odd. Overall, this is a good thing, I just think it is a monumental blunder after blunder as DTV tries to go MPEG4. They really couldn't have handled this worse, and it just seems to be getting worse. To tell the truth, I was growing very wary of my imminent install, so it is likely good to get the bugs out before wide deployment.

*1 Directv HR20 Hd/dvr Satellite Receiver (DirecTv HR20)

The item(s) you ordered did not ship because 1 or more items are out of stock and needs to be back ordered. Your order will be shipped as soon as we can replenish the stock of the back ordered item(s). YOUR CARD WILL NOT BE CHARGED UNTIL YOUR ORDER SHIPS!

PLEASE NOTE: Beach Audio makes every effort to only advertise items in stock. While the item you ordered may have shown availability at the time you ordered, we can not allocate inventory for orders until your billing information has been verified and manually reviewed by our staff. Please bear in mind that we are happy to cancel your order at any time on request.

We back order your items as a courtesy. If you would rather not wait, you can request cancellation (subject to confirmation) at any time by replying to this email or calling 877-804-0495. Please do not consider the order cancelled until you receive a confirmation email from us confirming the cancellation. We are not responsible for items that ship before a cancellation confirmation is sent.

Note for Amazon Customers only: We can only back order your item(s) for a MAXIMUM of 30 days. Your order will be cancelled if we can not fulfill your order in this window. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause*


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl I just copied and pasted your email over at satguys, I put it was from you, hope you dont mind figured you could better use your time with your wife, enjoy, and thnanks!


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

As I posted on another forum I know nothing about the HR20-700 being delayed. I have not hear anything other than we are shipping all of our orders tomorrow. 

I know Earl knows what he is saying is 100% accurate as we have the same very high level contacts at DIRECTV.

I purchased all of my distributor’s first allocation and still expect to be shipping every order tomorrow.

-Robert


----------



## Chimpo414 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> Earl I just copied and pasted your email over at satguys, I put it was from you, hope you dont mind figured you could better use your time with your wife, enjoy, and thnanks!


No problem... I appricate it.


----------



## aggiepm (Feb 21, 2006)

ok this freaked me out for a second but I'm glad to hear it's not really recalled. So hopefully my install on the 22nd will go as planed!


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Got the email too. Isn't it weird that the said:

"we were advised of a significant software upgrade issue that has been widely reported in the units from the first production run of the HR20's. "

But yet, no one on the forums knows about this and no one has mentioned this. If it were truly widespread, I'm sure the bug-hawks on the boards would have "reported" it to the rest of us. Sounds like the old bait-and-switch for now. Maybe they were selling them too cheaply?


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

Perhaps they would like everyone who ordered at $249 and $269 to cancel so they aren't on the hook for selling so many units at a loss. Their bizzare conduct may well earn them those cancelations...


----------



## smulkeen (Sep 2, 2006)

kaylward said:


> Perhaps they would like everyone who ordered at $249 and $269 to cancel so they aren't on the hook for selling so many units at a loss. Their bizzare conduct may well earn them those cancelations...


That would be crap and very bad business. Can't imagine they would do that, would hurt their overall business big time. I assume we'll get another email in the morning that they are all on the truck being shipped.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Why would they send out that email then? Clearly the don't want/can't ship tomorrow, hence the email that they may go out early October. Excerpt from email:

"DirecTV has given us a new tentative release time frame of the first week in October for the new units to be arriving at our warehouses & ready to ship. This is only an estimate & has not been confirmed as a guaranteed arrival date. Once we have a confirmed date for these units, we will email you to advise of the release."



smulkeen said:


> That would be crap and very bad business. Can't imagine they would do that, would hurt their overall business big time. I assume we'll get another email in the morning that they are all on the truck being shipped.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

I called D* several hours ago, and the CSR said they were getting a lot of complaints about the HR20. Especially about the audio problems. But, she did not mention a recall or anything like that. She said a new software fix is on the way and will be sent out at the end of September. We knew that already, so no new news.


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

*I got the "recall"* email at 8:37pm. Then, at 9:32pm, I got the backorder email from Beach Audio. I think these guys may have overshot their wad, made up a BS lie to cover it, and then said "Wait, Directv may get mad at us for lying to their customers, let's tell another, more believable lie instead." Screw em, I got one from BB anyway! Mama always said, "Don't tell a lie, cause you will have to tell another one sooner or later." Mama is so smart......Also, I called D* at 8:30pm (before I saw the emails) and set up my install with retention, the guy knew nothing about it. He even said that I would probably be getting another receiver with my install because he couldn't make the 5 lnb dish show up in my account unless he had an HD reciever coming with it. This is as screwed up as a soup sandwich. And the saga continues.....


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

I just called d* for service on my HR20. Froze in the middle of 911 documentry. Some recordings are showing, others are blank. After reaching a supervisor, he informed me he "had never heard of my problem", system freezing half way through an episope, audio not funtioning without changing channels...

They would not replace without a field tech comming to my house (another half day off from work). Gave me a date a week from now. After teling him how unacceptable this is, he said he would put an urgent on the service call. Big deal.

No, they would not replace with an older, functioning box. 

Cancel your install unless your blood pressure is low.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok guys i'm going to close this thread until Earl can confirm or deny it. Please don't start any new ones. He can update and reopen this one.


Obviously this thread was re-opened, but Clint I must ask why you would make the decision to close a discussion thread in a discussion forum just becuase we're "waiting for Earl"?


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Obviously this thread was re-opened, but Clint I must ask why you would make the decision to close a discussion thread in a discussion forum just becuase we're "waiting for Earl"?


 Just the thought of having to pull out the UltimateTV from storage room almost sent my wife and I to cardiac arrest. But reading it again, the whole letter doesn't seem to make sense. They should only recall the unit if it's hardware flaw or safety problem (heat, fire potential). If it's software, they could just send the update through the satellite. This is not like a DVD or Printer, where there's no remote way to upgrade the firmware/software of the unit.

I hope DIRECTV ban whoever moron start this rumor for life. Make them go to Comcast and suffer.

Earl, any update on when the next software download is ? And do they address the intermittent freeze on MPEG4 channels ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Darn, for a brief second there I thought they were pulling them and going back to TiVo.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

khajath said:


> I hope DIRECTV ban whoever moron start this rumor for life. Make them go to Comcast and suffer.


I would agree. However it seems the culprit here is BeachAudio.com. Not any poster in this forum.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is anyone surprised by BeachAudio's shaddy tactics? I love how they are the only ones who say its being recalled. I didnt even get the b.s. recalled email, just the backordered email. I replied with a cancellation request. I will now try the "begging customer retention" for a price break route.  

Man...I still cant believe companies can still pull this bs. Who was the poster who originally said they bought stuff from beachaudio and that they are a good company?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Man now thats news we dont need spreading around kinda scared me for a second


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I based my decision to order on this :

http://stores.tomshardware.com/rating_getreview.php/r=1723//



tpm1999 said:


> Man...I still cant believe companies can still pull this bs. Who was the poster who originally said they bought stuff from beachaudio and that they are a good company?


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Can i sue Beachaudio for my heart attack that i went through last night after reading this thread? 
Good thing i ordered through a reputable dealer like V/E.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Xram said:


> Can i sue Beachaudio for my heart attack that i went through last night after reading this thread?
> Good thing i ordered through a reputable dealer like V/E.


It was tempting based on price and Best Buy based on early availability but I am very glad I stuck with VE. I've dealt with them in the past and its the way to go.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if BeachAudio violated a MAP and D* came down on them?


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Not sure what they were thinking, but Beach Audio is a great place.. I've bought many things there through the years.. way back when the ONLY way to order was an 800 number in the back of photo magazines.. so they have been around decades I believe.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This morning I came in and had a couple more emails waiting for me.

Basically saying the same thing as last night.... there is absolutely no recall of the HR20.

As for the next software version.... The latest build is in the hands of the beta testers, so there is one comming soon.... and it addresses a lot of the issues we have seen so far.


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

Perhaps Beach uses the same distrubuter as ValueElectronics. Robert has reported that he secured all stock from his distributor for ValueElectronics to ship and that left none for Beach to ship. Wouldn't put it passed a distributor to call them posing as a Directv rep and feeding them this line since they expect more stock by the first week of October. Maybe it all comes down to priority business relationships. I have ordered numerous items from Beach and never had a problem in the past. Strange days.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

This is all very interesting... I got a unit last week from Best Buy, and also had one on order from Beach Audio. When I got the email from Beach Audio this morning about the recall, I assumed was correct since I had an installer out yesterday to fix a dish problem I had who mentioned to me yesterday that the boxes were being recalled due to software issues, which I thought was odd since I would think a software issue could be fixed with a patch. Maybe my installed also got the Beach Audio email???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

khajath said:


> ... reading it again, the whole letter doesn't seem to make sense. They should only recall the unit if it's hardware flaw or safety problem (heat, fire potential). If it's software, they could just send the update through the satellite. This is not like a DVD or Printer, where there's no remote way to upgrade the firmware/software of the unit.


I'm not trying to lay truth to this letter, but it did say that only the in-stock units were being recalled for replacement. There was no mention of taking units that had already been installed. The only thing that I even considered when I first read the letter was that the software download function was somehow broken and there was a requirement for a technician to service the box for new software updates to be downloaded. The end result of this basically being a "joke" is really the best explanation of all.


----------



## smulkeen (Sep 2, 2006)

still wondering if I should wait until the end of today to see if Beach Audio changes their tune, then cancel and order from VE.

Whole situation seems pretty weird to me.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

brott said:


> I'm not trying to lay truth to this letter, but it did say that only the in-stock units were being recalled for replacement. There was no mention of taking units that had already been installed. The only thing that I even considered when I first read the letter was that the software download function was somehow broken and there was a requirement for a technician to service the box for new software updates to be downloaded. The end result of this basically being a "joke" is really the best explanation of all.


There is indeed an issue with the software download on the HR20. Robert even posted the PDF file for the fix from D* on his website. It may be that D* does not want any more self-installs until the issue is corrected. Here is the PDF file from valueelectronics:

http://www.valueelectronics.com/images/pdf/HR20 Software Download.pdf


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds like Beach Audio is being underhanded and will get a LOT of bad feedback. I just ordered from VE cause I want it shipped today as I have an install scheduled for Saturday. I will cancel my $248.99 order at Beach. That is a bunch of crap!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> There is indeed an issue with the software download on the HR20. Robert even posted the PDF file for the fix from D* on his website. It may be that D* does not want any more self-installs until the issue is corrected. Here is the PDF file from valueelectronics:
> 
> http://www.valueelectronics.com/images/pdf/HR20 Software Download.pdf


Umm... no.

That document is identical to the one that was out for the R15... there is nothing really "new" in there, other then a referesher course.

There is nothing "wrong" with the software update, other then the installers need to know how to do it... and how to handle it if something errors in the process (it is after all a computer and you are "updating" it's firmware)

This will happen with ANY unit that is produced with a hard drive image prior to the A4 (I think that was the version number)... which is all of them at this point.

The system on startup "should" download the latest version with in the first few minutes after initilizing.

There is no "critical" software bug.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... no.
> 
> That document is identical to the one that was out for the R15... there is nothing really "new" in there, other then a referesher course.
> 
> ...


Mine came with A4, tried doing the forced software update but wasn't able to go. It did prompt me that new software was available after having the unit on for about 5 minutes though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Mine came with A4, tried doing the forced software update but wasn't able to go. It did prompt me that new software was available after having the unit on for about 5 minutes though.


Probably took a few minutes for your RID/Access card id to get through the system. (into the authorization packets for the update).


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... no.
> 
> That document is identical to the one that was out for the R15... there is nothing really "new" in there, other then a referesher course.
> 
> ...


I didn't say there was a critical software bug, just that there are known issues the software download on the HR20 that could cause D* headaches if they occured to hundreds of self installs on the HR20.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The title of this thread needs to be changed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

greywolf said:


> The title of this thread needs to be changed.


Done


----------



## TekGamer (Aug 11, 2006)

This is bulls%#t... I canceled my $248.99 order and BA and placed an order at VE.


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

Just canceled my Beach Audio order and ordered one from Value. Robert said there are some left, they will ship *TODAY*, and feel like he is the only straight shooter in this game, so my money goes to his company. I will encourage others to do the same. Beach Audio said in the email we could call and cancel, so I called them on their bluff.


----------



## MVANHOU (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I cancelled my order today, talked to someone over there that was very short with me. He was saying how he talked to directv and they are saying that anyone that has the device won't work.  I couldn't believe what he was saying and told him that I don't believe they even have any devices, and told him to cancel the order.

This company is "questionable" at best. Will this soap opera ever end. I ordered from VE today, and they said they would ship today, but I haven't received anything yet, not even the confirmation of order, so that's scaring me. 

This has been so difficult, I wonder what people are saying that don't understand all the storylines of this HR20 device over the past year. It's truly amazing.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

MVANHOU said:


> Well I cancelled my order today, talked to someone over there that was very short with me. He was saying how he talked to directv and they are saying that anyone that has the device won't work.  I couldn't believe what he was saying and told him that I don't believe they even have any devices, and told him to cancel the order.
> 
> This company is "questionable" at best. Will this soap opera ever end. I ordered from VE today, and they said they would ship today, but I haven't received anything yet, not even the confirmation of order, so that's scaring me.
> 
> This has been so difficult, I wonder what people are saying that don't understand all the storylines of this HR20 device over the past year. It's truly amazing.


I wouldn't worry about not hearing anything from VE. That's how they were for the most part on my order, but everything came as expected. It seems like they have a limited number of people working there and I'm sure that today is a very busy day.


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

MVANHOU said:


> Well I cancelled my order today, talked to someone over there that was very short with me. He was saying how he talked to directv and they are saying that anyone that has the device won't work.  I couldn't believe what he was saying and told him that I don't believe they even have any devices, and told him to cancel the order.
> 
> This company is "questionable" at best. Will this soap opera ever end. I ordered from VE today, and they said they would ship today, but I haven't received anything yet, not even the confirmation of order, so that's scaring me.
> 
> This has been so difficult, I wonder what people are saying that don't understand all the storylines of this HR20 device over the past year. It's truly amazing.


We must have talked to the same guy! He said the same thing to me, and I replied, "The one in my media room is working great, this order is for my bedroom." He replied, "You order has been canceled." And then he hung up.:hurah:


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

The title of this thread should have been changed to "Don't ever buy anything from BeachAudio."


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

Just got tracking number for my value electronics order.


----------



## Greendragon (Sep 12, 2006)

I talked to a Chris at Beach. He not only told me they where recalled, but he said only a few had been shipped out by Best Buy and they where all defective. He also said that all the other companies would not be shipping either and I could call Directv. So I call Directv and hear the same thing that I have heard here; no recall, just software updates to take care of the bugs. I call him back and get the same story, so I cancelled and ordered from Value Electronics. I did make sure I told the CSR at Directv that Beach was telling people that the hr20's were defective.


----------



## smulkeen (Sep 2, 2006)

just cancelled at BA also and ordered from VE, looks like VE is going to make out big on this cluster f$ck!

Guy yelled at me from BA "Your order was cancelled this morning, don't call us, and hung up." 

nice


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

The story of this is, they sold way to many hr20-700 for under 300.00, and now, they realize they are going to lose money, they put down that they are "back ordered", so people will cancel their orders, and they are off the hook, and can then sell the "cancelled" ones for 299.00 and make their money back. I'm tempted to just wait aslong as I can to have them send it to me for 253.99. Don't let them off the hook yet, or better yet, who can we contact at directv and tell them their shady business dealings? I called them last week to verify my order, and they told me that had them instock, and d* wouldnt let them ship it out until the 13th, and now, they are out of stock? My a##. Pay up, or pay the price!


----------



## jboutiet (Jun 5, 2006)

I also just cancelled at BA and ordered at VE. I had bought at $268, so the difference is only about $30 for me.

I then got an email from BA that said I should not consider my order cancelled yet, that there's a chance they may have already shipped the order, and that if that happens, I'll be responsible for the freight charges.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jboutiet said:


> I also just cancelled at BA and ordered at VE. I had bought at $268, so the difference is only about $30 for me.
> 
> I then got an email from BA that said I should not consider my order cancelled yet, that there's a chance they may have already shipped the order, and that if that happens, I'll be responsible for the freight charges.


Check with your Credit Card company... you may not have to be responsible for the freight charges.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

If I were a ruthless competitor of Beach Audio....I might have called them and purported to be a DirecTV representative. I might have informed BA that the units were being recalled and that they were not to ship any orders out. I'm not a BA competitor....but if I were, the thought would have crossed my mind.................

Mystery solved???

I'm just glad I got mine before all of this drama.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> If I were a ruthless competitor of Beach Audio....I might have called them and purported to be a DirecTV representative. I might have informed BA that the units were being recalled and that they were not to ship any orders out. I'm not a BA competitor....but if I were, the thought would have crossed my mind.................
> 
> Mystery solved???
> 
> I'm just glad I got mine before all of this drama.


Its as Clear as day, someone messed up and listed the price for $248 and Now they realize they will lose a LOT of money 
so they are making up this story so people will cancel. 
Its as simple as that.

Mystery Now solved!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

KCWolfPck said:


> If I were a ruthless competitor of Beach Audio....I might have called them and purported to be a DirecTV representative. I might have informed BA that the units were being recalled and that they were not to ship any orders out. I'm not a BA competitor....but if I were, the thought would have crossed my mind.................
> 
> Mystery solved???
> 
> I'm just glad I got mine before all of this drama.


Do you honestly think any vendor would do what BA did due to a phone call from someone claiming to be DTV? No, wrong. Obviously you have no real world experience with distributors if you truly think a phone call would generate these types of emails from BA.


----------



## smulkeen (Sep 2, 2006)

jboutiet said:


> I also just cancelled at BA and ordered at VE. I had bought at $268, so the difference is only about $30 for me.
> 
> I then got an email from BA that said I should not consider my order cancelled yet, that there's a chance they may have already shipped the order, and that if that happens, I'll be responsible for the freight charges.


got the same email, although I called, and they said the order had already been cancelled and it was out of the system. You think they'd try to reneg on a reneg?

I have one term for that "stay classy san diego"


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

I cancelled my order from Beach via email and ordered from ValueElectronics. About an hour later I got this response:

Dear Beach Audio customer,

It is with regret that we must cancel your current order for the DirecTV HR-20. Our supplier has informed us today that we will not be receiving this unit in the time frame we were originally promised. We want to apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. Because we value your business and we strive for the best possible service, it is our pleasure to offer you a $20 credit on your next order from Beach Audio. 

To receive your credit:
1) Please call us at 877-804-0495 to place your order
2) Inform the customer service representative of your previous order number and your email address
3) You will immediately be credited $20 or the entire amount of your order (whichever is less)

This offer is valid until 12/31/06. There is no minimum order. Limit one credit per customer.

Again, we appreciate your business and look forward to serving your electronics needs in the future.

Regards,
David Schloss
Beach Audio


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

I also got a tracking number from Value Electronics today - I on-line ordered it on 8/30. I bought my HR10 from Robert when they first offered them and was well pleased with his service.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

I never called Beach to cancel, I wanted to see if they would still honor the order at some point even though I also ordered from VE. I got that same email from Beach today without ever calling, so it appears they are canceling all orders whether or not you call. shady shady


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

tanasi said:


> I cancelled my order from Beach via email and ordered from ValueElectronics. About an hour later I got this response:
> 
> Dear Beach Audio customer,
> 
> ...


I just got this email also. I had ordered at the $248.99 price. What a rip-off!
Maybe just maybe............ DirecTV got wind of this and now won't let BeachAudio distribute the HR20???
I think we should take action against this company.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Total horse*[email protected]* They will have to remove their BBB link when this is over. I urge all to contact their local BBB. This is a total joke.

http://complaints.bbb.org/


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Obviously you have no real world experience with distributors if you truly think a phone call would generate these types of emails from BA.


You are correct sir.....I have absolutely NO experience with distributors, real world or otherwise. It was just an unfounded theory. I was half joking.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Gotcha!


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

I got the email as well, so Robert, do you still have some left to ship, or is your stock out?


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> Total horse*[email protected]* They will have to remove their BBB link when this is over. I urge all to contact their local BBB. This is a total joke.
> 
> http://complaints.bbb.org/


There is an easier way to file a complaint.  Go to *beachaudio.com* and click on their Better Business Bureau icon

Then click on *BBB Report on Company*- which gives the info on beachaudio

and fills in all company data when you click on *File Complaint*.

Take a few minutes and let your voice be heard.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Tim Sly said:


> There is an easier way to file a complaint.  Go to *beachaudio.com* and click on their Better Business Bureau icon
> 
> Then click on *BBB Report on Company*- which gives the info on beachaudio
> 
> ...


Done, and ordered from VE!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Direct Link to BBB to complain about Beach Audio Lying about the Recall and cancelling all the Orders...

http://www.labbb.org/BBBWeb/Forms/Complaint/ComplaintDetail.aspx?CompanyID=13209668&sm=


----------



## deppblueme (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm curious if Beach Audio cancelled anybody who ordered it from them at $299? If not it's clear to me that they cancelled my $248 order when they figured out that demand was high enough for them to sell it at $299. They may not care, but they just lost my business forever and I would definitely not recommend them to anybody else. I ordered from VE, hope they still have some in stock. So far, the only places I really trust are OneCall and Crutchfield. Let's see if I can add VE to that list. Just an aside, I did recieve one from Best Buy yesterday, returned it to the store today. I didn't want to be tempted to keep it, I'll wait a little longer to save $100.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm starting to feel sorry for Beach Audio and their major F-up. I know it's their fault, but I doubt they're going to sell any more DTV equipment and will probably loose many customers. Oh well...one reaps what they sow.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

deppblueme said:


> I'll wait a little longer to save $100.


You could have check to see if DirecTV would have offset the $100 difference.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I really doubt DTV is a large part of their buisness! They are more into cameras and all that kind of stuff.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Obviously this thread was re-opened, but Clint I must ask why you would make the decision to close a discussion thread in a discussion forum just becuase we're "waiting for Earl"?


Because I felt there was no need to spread rampant speculation before we had some definite word on if it was true or not.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Like the rest of you, I also received the order cancellation notice for my HR20-700 from beachaudio.com. I was actually relieved to get it since the thought of being locked in to another 2-year commitment with DTV was starting to turn my stomach. I've still got about 12 months to go on my last HDTivo activation.

Verizon just got done laying the fiber cables in front of my house this afternoon so I expect they'll be announcing that FIOS service will be available in the next few weeks or so. I've been reading up on the Motorola HD-DVR box they offer and it sounds like Verizon is working full speed to get the bugs out of it. They've already got it set up to work with MRV using standard set top boxes as remote terminals. Unfortunately, it only works with standard def transfers right now but they're working on HD MRV distribution for a future update. The DVR also has only a 160GB drive but I hear there's a 320GB model available. They also have only one set of remote codes so there would be a problem using two or more of them in the same room.

Everyone is raving about the picture quality with FIOS so I plan on giving it a shot when it becomes available as there is no commitment involved. If it's all they say it is then I'll be kissing DTV goodbye the minute my current commitment runs out. I've got DVDs that I created from movies I extracted from my DTivos that are several years old and the difference between the PQ DTV had back then and the crap they're raining down on us now is like night and day. 

The last straw was when I discovered the new season of The Wire broadcast on HBO HD was actually being shown in standard definition. They no doubt robbed bandwidth to service their NFL ST customers just like they're doing with TNT-HD. The love I once had for DTV is quickly starting to fade with each passing day.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

captain_video said:


> The last straw was when I discovered the new season of The Wire broadcast on HBO HD was actually being shown in standard definition. They no doubt robbed bandwidth to service their NFL ST customers just like they're doing with TNT-HD. The love I once had for DTV is quickly starting to fade with each passing day.


Just to correct you on one thing, HBO-HD is *not* always in HD. DirecTV doesn't have anything to do with that. You'll need to complain to HBO on that one.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I canceled my Bestbuy.com order today because I stubled into the units coming off the truck at my local Best Buy today in MD. I bought the first one. So far I am happy, but having a bit of the already documented mpeg4 audio drop out if going from mpeg2. I just flipped back and forth and the dolby digital came back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Because I felt there was no need to spread rampant speculation before we had some definite word on if it was true or not.


So in your view Earl is the defintive source of all knowledge from DTV? He's the official spokesperson for DTV? So closeing the thread until the one sole official person could reply to roumors is the right thing to do?

It's all academic now, but having a moderator close any thread, regardless of the topic, simply to reduce speculation is against the standards I follow with forums such as this. We all speculate here. That's the reason I come here. Closing this thread to "wait for Earl's official response" was weak and in my mind unneeded censorship. Earl isn't an official of DTV as he says. If DTV wanted to make their own presence known they could have.

Clint you and I agree and disagree on many items. But in my mind you overstepped your bounds as a moderator in closing this thread simply because we "had to wait to hear from Earl". :icon_lame


----------



## Bmfr79 (Sep 13, 2006)

Has the HR20 been recalled or delayed? I have an installation set up next week for the HR20. I saw that it was pulled from BB website and now says "Coming Soon." I callede D* this morning and spoke with a woman in Equipment, she said that she could not guarantee that the HR20 would be the equipment I receive. I have talked to D* several times and each time they were very firm on the 9/13/2006 release date, what gives?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The HR20 has not been recalled, or delayed.
It is in just short supply right now (due to demand).


----------



## Bmfr79 (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The HR20 has not been recalled, or delayed.
> It is in just short supply right now (due to demand).


So, I may or may not get the HR20. I was told by a D* rep that if the installer shows up the the old HD DVR to refuse install, call D* and reschedule for a later date. It sounds as if no one is sure when it will be 100% available.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bmfr79 said:


> So, I may or may not get the HR20. I was told by a D* rep that if the installer shows up the the old HD DVR to refuse install, call D* and reschedule for a later date. It sounds as if no one is sure when it will be 100% available.


It is 100% avaiable... however stock supply is very limited...
Just take a look around in the forums, there are a lot of people ordering and wanting the system.... and the forums are just a small portion of the DTV user base.

If the order is for an HR20, you should get an HR20


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Cherokee180c said:


> I canceled my Bestbuy.com order today because I stubled into the units coming off the truck at my local Best Buy today in MD. I bought the first one. So far I am happy, but having a bit of the already documented mpeg4 audio drop out if going from mpeg2. I just flipped back and forth and the dolby digital came back.


So you were able to just buy it off the shelf, take it home, and install it yourself and then call D* to activate it? I assume you already had the 5LNB dish? How much was the HR20 at the store, how many did they have in stock and which Best Buy did you go to?


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

I heard that we now have a choice to set up the HR20 on a liease or own basis. Does that mean that for the same price we can own it versus lease it?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Clint you and I agree and disagree on many items. But in my mind you overstepped your bounds as a moderator in closing this thread simply because we "had to wait to hear from Earl". :icon_lame


And the banned list will soon get a little longer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> And the banned list will soon get a little longer.


Hardly... why?
Because he had a difference in opinion on how Clint handled the situation, in the heat of the moment.

I personally don't have an issue with how it was handled, nor with Wolfpack's questioning of it....

In the heat of the thread... going as rapid as it was... It was kinda like an auto "breather" moment, so we could get some answers or at least post that we where looking into it.

Not that I am the end-all b-all for DirecTV information, but... none the less.
We didn't need a 100post thread people calling out my name and freaking out and canceling orders, making second orders, ect.... which ultimately turned out to be a good thing....


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

and umm....it was only supposed to be available on bestbuy.com thru 9-11...that receiver is not getting recalled. trust me.


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

Just picked it up at best buy for 299.99. they had about 10 on the shelf, but the website said coming soon. Yes, I am positve it is the hr20-700.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDNut said:


> I heard that we now have a choice to set up the HR20 on a liease or own basis. Does that mean that for the same price we can own it versus lease it?


Everything I have been told is that at the $299 price,the unit is leased.
I know Robert has stated otherwise, and I am intrested to hear the experiences of those that are activating it , those that got it from anywhere other then DirecTV.

Ultimately.... doesn't really matter.
The HR20 is useless unless you have an active DirecTV subscription.
You can't use it with another provider...

If anything the internal hard drive is worth like $75 (300gb SATA)


----------



## Bmfr79 (Sep 13, 2006)

untouchable said:


> and umm....it was only supposed to be available on bestbuy.com thru 9-11...that receiver is not getting recalled. trust me.


Why would it only be there through 9-11, when everytime I have called D* they have said the unit would not be released in my area until 9-13?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hardly... why?
> Because he had a difference in opinion on how Clint handled the situation, in the heat of the moment.


No, because he expressed it in an open forum. People have been banned from here for that. Maybe not here in your D* forum, but in other areas, absolutely.


----------



## THE P3RCUL8OR (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everything I have been told is that at the $299 price,the unit is leased.
> I know Robert has stated otherwise, and I am intrested to hear the experiences of those that are activating it , those that got it from anywhere other then DirecTV.
> 
> Ultimately.... doesn't really matter.
> ...


Earl, I purchased the HR20 from Bestbuy it in Brick, NJ yesterday for $399 (will go back for price match of $299). I am a 3 year, D* subscriber.

However, upon install of the HR20 with D* CSR on the phone, the guided setup stalled at an error message during the first software download (didn't even get beyond 0% of the download but the screen indicated download was in progress, then "software download error" screen came up). The CSR suggested switching my cable from sat 1 to sat 2 input to fix but to no avail (b/c until my scheduled tech visit next week, I only have one cable from my dish). Also suggested was entering 02468 on my remote upon seeing the hello screen, which didn't work either.

Currently, I have had no success getting past this error. Do you, or others, have any other suggestions to assist me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everything I have been told is that at the $299 price,the unit is leased.
> I know Robert has stated otherwise, and I am intrested to hear the experiences of those that are activating it , those that got it from anywhere other then DirecTV.


I got my HR20 from BB. When I called to activate the CSR asked me if this box was leased or owned, so it seems to me I could have told her either one and she would have put it in the system like that. I told her it was a lease.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

THE P3RCUL8OR said:


> Earl, I purchased the HR20 from Bestbuy it in Brick, NJ yesterday for $399 (will go back for price match of $299). I am a 3 year, D* subscriber.
> 
> However, upon install of the HR20 with D* CSR on the phone, the guided setup stalled at an error message during the first software download (didn't even get beyond 0% of the download but the screen indicated download was in progress, then "software download error" screen came up). The CSR suggested switching my cable from sat 1 to sat 2 input to fix but to no avail (b/c until my scheduled tech visit next week, I only have one cable from my dish). Also suggested was entering 02468 on my remote upon seeing the hello screen, which didn't work either.
> 
> Currently, I have had no success getting past this error. Do you, or others, have any other suggestions to assist me? Thank you in advance.


I dont know if its one of the problems, but on valueelectronics website its got some things to do, to get your new reciever up and running, here is the link

http://valueelectronics.com/images/pdf/HR20 Software Download.pdf
see if that helps, if its wrong and not what you are having trouble with I am sorry and would hope maybe someone else chimes in!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> No, because he expressed it in an open forum. People have been banned from here for that. Maybe not here in your D* forum, but in other areas, absolutely.


We wouldn't have many members here if everyone that voiced their opinions were banned. Sure, if my opinion included any personal attack against Clint I should be warned and banned if necessary as anyone else should. I believe we're very lucky in the D* area in that we have a very professional and friendly group. We can disagree on one topic and agree on others without any hard feelings.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> We wouldn't have many members here if everyone that voiced their opinions were banned. Sure, if my opinion included any personal attack against Clint I should be warned and banned if necessary as anyone else should. I believe we're very lucky in the D* area in that we have a very professional and friendly group. We can disagree on one topic and agree on others without any hard feelings.


:goodjob: :imwith:

:lol:


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Yes... cheeers! Great group here. Glad to be a part of it... only good things going on. I'll finally be a HR20 owner Saturday. But am well versed already thanks to this forum.. and an agile R15 user via that forum. Love this place.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

I just bought at Best Buy yesterday at $399. Where is the $299 price advertised so that I can get back the extra $100? Also how would I know if it is a purchase or a lease. Seems like the lease would actually be a better deal if they cover the unit fully for replacement if it breaks. It is not like I can use it with anybody elses service. On the surface you think that then you can't sell it on ebay if you leave, but in practice my old HD reciever is only worth like $45 now on Ebay when it was originally a $600 unit. Also if they offer free upgrade deals for being an A list customer the lease starts to sound like a better deal and maybe a one time outlay only. Customer retention already gave me a large credit for the 5 LNB and unit.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everything I have been told is that at the $299 price,the unit is leased.
> I know Robert has stated otherwise, and I am intrested to hear the experiences of those that are activating it , those that got it from anywhere other then DirecTV.
> 
> Ultimately.... doesn't really matter.
> ...


I was thinking of what was said on the report posted about the experiments with a larger drive. I remember that the author said "make sure you OWN your HR20 ...." and I added in my mind "as opposed to leasing it". If I lease it, I should NOT attempt any experiments with the unit. If I own it .... then it is mine to do what I want with it. Am I right?


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everything I have been told is that at the $299 price,the unit is leased.
> I know Robert has stated otherwise, and I am intrested to hear the experiences of those that are activating it , those that got it from anywhere other then DirecTV.
> 
> Ultimately.... doesn't really matter.
> ...


When I called to activate, the guy seemed to imply that I had a choice of owning or leasing, and I told him I had understood that all HR20s were leased. He asked me if Best Buy made me sign a lease agreement, which they did not. He said I could see the details on the website. My unit was a free replacement for an HR10 because of a service contract I had bought, and the fact that they no longer carried the HR10s anywhere in Dallas.

I didn't press him on the issue, because I agree with Earl that it is useless without service anyway, and we've been with DTV for over 10 years and are not likely to go anywhere. I like the idea that if it breaks, it is their problem, even without the protection plan. In fact, other than saving me the $20 shipping cost of a replacement, the guy couldn't seem to tell me why I would want to pay $5.99/month for the protection plan. I guess it would replace my R10 if that broke down, but I'm not sure that's worth $6/month. Am I missing something? Or does this just not make sense if most/all of your units are leased?

-- robert


----------



## THE P3RCUL8OR (Sep 12, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> I dont know if its one of the problems, but on valueelectronics website its got some things to do, to get your new reciever up and running, here is the link
> 
> http://valueelectronics.com/images/p...20Download.pdf
> see if that helps, if its wrong and not what you are having trouble with I am sorry and would hope maybe someone else chimes in!


thanks, stuart - tried these solutions on the pdf but no luck.............


----------



## THE P3RCUL8OR (Sep 12, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> I just bought at Best Buy yesterday at $399. Where is the $299 price advertised so that I can get back the extra $100?


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...0-700&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1155071079972

i called my local best buy on the phone and they said to just print this url page and bring receipt - no need to bring the receiver for the cash back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

rmingee said:


> When I called to activate, the guy seemed to imply that I had a choice of owning or leasing, and I told him I had understood that all HR20s were leased. He asked me if Best Buy made me sign a lease agreement, which they did not. He said I could see the details on the website. My unit was a free replacement for an HR10 because of a service contract I had bought, and the fact that they no longer carried the HR10s anywhere in Dallas.
> 
> I didn't press him on the issue, because I agree with Earl that it is useless without service anyway, and we've been with DTV for over 10 years and are not likely to go anywhere. I like the idea that if it breaks, it is their problem, even without the protection plan. In fact, other than saving me the $20 shipping cost of a replacement, the guy couldn't seem to tell me why I would want to pay $5.99/month for the protection plan. I guess it would replace my R10 if that broke down, but I'm not sure that's worth $6/month. Am I missing something? Or does this just not make sense if most/all of your units are leased?
> 
> -- robert


Keep in mind that the protection plan runs $5.99/mo for all your receivers (owned and leased) and all switches and the dish. If I have the choice between leased and owned I'd rather own and pay $5.99/mo protection plan.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Keep in mind that the protection plan runs $5.99/mo for all your receivers (owned and leased) and all switches and the dish. If I have the choice between leased and owned I'd rather own and pay $5.99/mo protection plan.


My mom paid for the protection plan until I found out and told her to stop. She got one SD receiver and a LNB replaced using the plan. All this cost her was 720 dollars over 10 years. So was it worth it?

If I have the choice between lease and own I would take the least expensive. This would seem to be leased as it costs less to get the box and less to fix it if it breaks.


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So in your view Earl is the defintive source of all knowledge from DTV? He's the official spokesperson for DTV? So closeing the thread until the one sole official person could reply to roumors is the right thing to do?
> 
> It's all academic now, but having a moderator close any thread, regardless of the topic, simply to reduce speculation is against the standards I follow with forums such as this. We all speculate here. That's the reason I come here. Closing this thread to "wait for Earl's official response" was weak and in my mind unneeded censorship. Earl isn't an official of DTV as he says. If DTV wanted to make their own presence known they could have.
> 
> Clint you and I agree and disagree on many items. But in my mind you overstepped your bounds as a moderator in closing this thread simply because we "had to wait to hear from Earl". :icon_lame


Couldn't possibly agree more Wolf. FWIW, one of the reasons I cut way back on my visits to AVSForum was because of similar thread locking and deleting. It is extremely wasteful and annoying when an 8 page thread deleted entirely. Lock a thread for good reason sure, delete an entire thread sucks when you spend 10 minutes searching for something that is no longer there.

Anyway, rant off, the thread is open now and I'm glad we were able to continue this discussion.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

66stang351 said:


> My mom paid for the protection plan until I found out and told her to stop. She got one SD receiver and a LNB replaced using the plan. All this cost her was 720 dollars over 10 years. So was it worth it?
> 
> If I have the choice between lease and own I would take the least expensive. This would seem to be leased as it costs less to get the box and less to fix it if it breaks.


And that's why it's great we have a choice with DTV!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

sonofjay said:


> Anyway, rant off, the thread is open now and I'm glad we were able to continue this discussion.


As am I. Also thanks to our own local DTV god for clearing this issue up as fast as he did.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats your opinion and you have a right to it. I honestly don't think it mattered who the source is I saw no reason to have a ton of people complainging that the box has been recalled and saying thats its X Y or Z. I didn't think it served any purpose or would have added anything to the forum. I don't see that it's a big deal at all trying to curb speculation on something that was very simple to prove. It is a known fact that Earl has a very high up source at DTV and this person could say ya or nay. Regardless of the fact that it wasn't true if it had been then the discussion could have continued, until that point what was the purpose?

If you want to continue this please feel free to PM me and I will be happy to do so. Outisde of that the thread can go back to the issue it was created to discuss. 



Wolffpack said:


> So in your view Earl is the defintive source of all knowledge from DTV? He's the official spokesperson for DTV? So closeing the thread until the one sole official person could reply to roumors is the right thing to do?
> 
> It's all academic now, but having a moderator close any thread, regardless of the topic, simply to reduce speculation is against the standards I follow with forums such as this. We all speculate here. That's the reason I come here. Closing this thread to "wait for Earl's official response" was weak and in my mind unneeded censorship. Earl isn't an official of DTV as he says. If DTV wanted to make their own presence known they could have.
> 
> Clint you and I agree and disagree on many items. But in my mind you overstepped your bounds as a moderator in closing this thread simply because we "had to wait to hear from Earl". :icon_lame


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Why would I ban wolffpack? He has his right to his opinion and so do I. He is a very valuable asset to the community and did nothing wrong.



Herdfan said:


> And the banned list will soon get a little longer.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I had no reason to delete the thread and wouldn't have. I only locked it because I thought it was headed in a bad direction and wanted to wait for someone who could get to someone official to say if it was true.

The only time we get rid of threads is if we are asked by the OP or they contain nothing useful or helpful and are filled with attacks. I try to be very fair here and I try not to do anything hasty. I simply saw the direction it was headed and I saw many many people calling for earl so I figured lets give him a chance.

Sorry if this stuck anyone the wrong way or hit a nerve 



sonofjay said:


> Couldn't possibly agree more Wolf. FWIW, one of the reasons I cut way back on my visits to AVSForum was because of similar thread locking and deleting. It is extremely wasteful and annoying when an 8 page thread deleted entirely. Lock a thread for good reason sure, delete an entire thread sucks when you spend 10 minutes searching for something that is no longer there.
> 
> Anyway, rant off, the thread is open now and I'm glad we were able to continue this discussion.


----------

